# Dennis and myself at the computer museum



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

@AEDennis was very kind to take me to lunch and take me to the computer museum.

Here we are in front of the Google self driving bubble Waymo car

Thanks Dennis!!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

TrevP said:


> @AEDennis was very kind to take me to lunch and take me to the computer museum.
> 
> Here we are in front of the Google self driving bubble Waymo car
> 
> ...


Enjoyed our meetup @TrevP since I couldn't make Thursday's event. Glad to see you enjoy your trip to California and hope that you would be able to take our Model 3 on a return trip to the factory for another, updated tour soon.


----------

